# CPT 99024 and co-pay



## medicalsec (Aug 27, 2010)

We were recently told by one of our capitated providers that we could charge a co-pay for each visit from a patient that was still in their global surgical period? They advised us to use CPT 99024 and charge the appropriate co-pay. I did not think that you could charge a co-pay for any patient in the global period. If this is the case ,we have been loosing quite a bit of revenue. I was wondering if other offices are aware of iinsurance plans where this is allowed.

Thanks,

Dee


----------



## JMeggett (Aug 27, 2010)

medicalsec said:


> We were recently told by one of our capitated providers that we could charge a co-pay for each visit from a patient that was still in their global surgical period? They advised us to use CPT 99024 and charge the appropriate co-pay. I did not think that you could charge a co-pay for any patient in the global period. If this is the case ,we have been loosing quite a bit of revenue. I was wondering if other offices are aware of iinsurance plans where this is allowed.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dee



Dee ~ A copay of what?  99024 is a zero charge...so co-payment of what dollar amount...zero?   It is the insurance carrier you are contracted with that determines how much a copay is and that copay only applies to charges billed to that carrier and approved by them.  I would be very concerned about making a decision like that without getting it in writing from that patient's carrier that it's ok to charge patient for a copay on a zero charge.  You wouldn't want insurances to drop your providers from contract over something like this...Contact your Provider Rep at your major carriers and ask about it to protect yourself.   

Jenna


----------

